# MikroC and MikroBasic for AVR



## kahtan82 (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إليكم برنامجين من أفضل المترجمات لبرمجة متحكمات
AVR
وهما:
MikroC pro for AVR
http://www.mikroe.com/en/compilers/mikroc/avr/

MikroBasic pro for AVR
http://www.mikroe.com/en/compilers/mikrobasic/avr/
حمل البرامج من موقع الشركة والكراكات في المرفقات:7:

لا تنسى تدعي لي:56:
قحطان


----------



## الياس عبد النور (21 أغسطس 2009)

الله بارك له وبارك عليه وزده علما وفقها يا رب العالمين
بارك الله بك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (21 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو اذا كان يتوفر لديك الاصارات اخاصة ب pic او غيره اضافتها مشكور على الجهد


----------



## kahtan82 (23 أغسطس 2009)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> ارجو اذا كان يتوفر لديك الاصارات اخاصة ب pic او غيره اضافتها مشكور على الجهد


 ابحث في هذا المنتدى ما تطلبه موجود


----------



## Sal_Emma (23 أغسطس 2009)

انا ممن اهوى التعامل مع المايكروكونترولر
اشكرك على ما قدمته


----------



## k_general (8 يونيو 2010)

how the patch works ????


----------



## eng_moh (10 يونيو 2010)

for PIC
http://www.mikroe.com/eng/downloads/get/29/mikroc_pro_pic_2010_v380_setup.zip


----------



## brslvur_od (17 يونيو 2010)

Thanks man you are the best


----------



## ghs75 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تستحق اكثر من الشكر ولكن ..............


----------



## أبو النييز (25 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------

